# Mosin nagant



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Scored two today! One for me, one for wife!


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

I feel safe in asking this here - what is a Mossin nagant?


----------



## professor (Nov 19, 2012)

Further aspects: I know it is a rifle - but people write and talk about them all the time. They seem cheap, look old and are inexpensive - but what caliber?


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

7.62X54r
They are military surplus (mostly Russian) from WWII and maybe some since? They are cheap($100), built like a tank, powerful enough to take down anything smaller that an elephant, and ammo could be acquired at a cheap price compared to your average hunting rifle.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Awesome score !! Congrats !!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very cool. If you guys don't stop posting picture I may have to go buy one too.


----------



## lordprepper (Dec 10, 2012)

May I ask where you got them? I have been looking but no bargains to be had that I have found. Thanks!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I love my Mosin! Shoots like a canon, accurate, and even when it is dirty!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Fun rifle. Powerful and accurate. Picking on up as soon as I can.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Ammo for MN*

*For those who have the MN here is one of the few places that still have ammo..I think maybe yall need to stock up while you can... I checked Aimsurplus.com and they have no MN rifles for sale!! nor does this web site and they usually have tons of them.. so if the rifles are selling ouyt ammo is gonna go!*

http://www.classicfirearms.com/ammunition/bul54rst-1


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks alot HB, now you have added to my prepper hysteria and I want to order a case of ammo even though I don't even have a Mosin Nagant! :rant:


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

For anyone wanting to purchase a Mosin:

First, if you are buying one direct from an importer (like Century Arms) the weapon has been refurbished at one of two Russian arsenals, and the last thing that is done to them before shipping is they are packed in cosmoline. It is a hassle to remove. You HAVE to get it all out of the bore or you will experience a problem known as "sticky bolt". Youtube it. 

If you get it all out, the action is as smooth as silk. 

Second, bulk purchase of surplus ammo is the cheapest way to go, but understand that they all have corrosive primers. The commies used primers that have a high sodium content and sodium is hydro-scopic (meaning it pulls moisture from the air). After you shoot, you must use something with a high ammonia content to clean the bore and the barrel to neutralize the sodium. Otherwise in a few days you may find a rusted and pitted barrel. I use windex. Easy-peasy.

Lastly, if you find one with a hex-shaped reciever vs. a round one...buy it. Hex recievers were the sniper Mosins. Built to a much higher standard and yet places like Big 5 sporting goods doesn't know this so they are priced the same. 

Anyone want to watch the Mosin in action check out Enemy at the Gates with Jude Law. It's the story of Vassili Zaitsev and the havoc he wreaked with his Mosin during the battle of Stalingrad.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

My Mosin came from Russia. Cleaned up with no problem. The ammo we are currently using came from Bulgaria! It is dated 1947. Packed in a tin case with lead solder. We used a P-38 to open it! LOL Yes, the windex works great.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I love my Mosin m44s and rifle!
NOT as much as my Mauser or 03, but oddly they get used more.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Saw a stack of tins today at my local gun store marked "7.62 x 54" priced at $110 per, or 440 rounds. Is that necessarily a good price?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> Saw a stack of tins today at my local gun store marked "7.62 x 54" priced at $110 per, or 440 rounds. Is that necessarily a good price?


 It might be the new good price I kinda figured 80 dollars was about norm for it but with everyonbe selling out that may be about as good as it gets. And of course getting there you are avoiding shipping too. so I"d go for it if you can use it.

I had two diffrerent types earmarked for purchase soon at AIM and they are sold out now  Was hoping to have some more for me and some for a friend that bought one of my other mosins but that I am sure isn't stocking enough ammo. He came from the commie rep of Il and therefore just havng a hundred rounds and a rifle to hunt with seems like a huge amout to him. Good guy though so would have like to have some for him.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice an a set ta boot! I love mine. Regular price on 440 local be bout $110 goes fer bout $85 on sale. I wouldn't bet on a sale anytime soon. 

Yup, watch that corrosive ammo, cheap but a killer ifin ya don't get it cleaned up quick!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

When I went looking for one I found this: Cabelas - Bolt Action Mosin Nagant Model 91/30 Rifle with Bayonet and Guns Amerca had several listed. I think I'll be buying one as soon as I have the money (February 1).


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

So- is it possible this ammo is still in ample supply because it IS surplus? We're all talking (me too) about maybe scoring a gun which, in less trying times, we might never have considered. With all the care & use instructions available everywhere, along with the reasonable ammo prices, it's looking damn skippy to me.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder how hard it would be to reload the ammo.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hard part is getting the loadable brass. most of the ammo out there is surplus steel cased and berdan primed. Berdan primed stuff CAN be reloaded but it is a major pain trying to get the primers punched and steel cases just don't hold up to reloading enough to make the trouble punching the primers worth it. You can buy brass for it but it is pretty pricey but very doable.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Hard part is getting the loadable brass. most of the ammo out there is surplus steel cased and berdan primed. Berdan primed stuff CAN be reloaded but it is a major pain trying to get the primers punched and steel cases just don't hold up to reloading enough to make the trouble punching the primers worth it. You can buy brass for it but it is pretty pricey but very doable.


True enough but I shoot 7.62 x 39 and it is all but impossible to find now. You can find brass casings but the cost per round is not surplus. Nothing hard about reloading once you have the items needed. I have a fair amount on hand that I can reload if needed but enough surplus for now for plinking and such. Do some shopping and when the price comes down jump on whatever you can afford, especially brass loaded. The price is high initially but worth having on hand just in case. Only thing I have not looked into is bullet molds. Not sure if they are available or not.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Vengeful said:


> True enough but I shoot 7.62 x 39 and it is all but impossible to find now. You can find brass casings but the cost per round is not surplus. Nothing hard about reloading once you have the items needed. I have a fair amount on hand that I can reload if needed but enough surplus for now for plinking and such. Do some shopping and when the price comes down jump on whatever you can afford, especially brass loaded. The price is high initially but worth having on hand just in case. Only thing I have not looked into is bullet molds. Not sure if they are available or not.


Bullet molds for x39 or x54? Either way, check out http://castboolits.gunloads.com/ . I have seen molds from several of the vendors on that forum for both, and about anything else you can think of. I can personally vouch for both NOE and Mihec molds. Personally, I prefer the Mihec molds, but that's a personal preference thing. I could go broke buying nothing but his molds.


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

Local shop sells 54r for $149/440 rd spam can, Made me laugh.
There are lots of places that sell Mosin's.
If you watch you can catch them on sale for $99 quite often.

Dunhams and Big 5 are mentioned by lots of guys as good places to get a Mosin.

I use AIM Surplus for ammo and rifles when they have them in stock.

Most of what's available now are M91/30's and a few M44's.
I prefer the Carbines w/o Bayonet M38 and M91/59 but they are running $250 - $300+ these days.
When I started collecting you could get any model for under $100 and M44's were $55 ea.

http://www.aimsurplus.com/

http://www.jgsales.com/

http://www.wideners.com/index.cfm

Don't forget about the Nagant Revolvers also around $100
http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?groupid=667&name=Russian+M1895+7.62x38R+Nagant+Revolver

My 91/30's









These also shoot 7.62x54r


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Really wish I had picked up a Dragunov before 93 when you could get em with scope for like 400 dollars. They have never ever been seen (by me) for anywhere near that ever again. Nor any of the other similar rifles I know the dragunov was just one of the many variations. 

And you can still get molds for the x39 and 54r from the big manufacturers as well I know midway used to have at least a few in the heavier weitghts for the 54 and at least one at 122gr for the x39 never did get one as I really don't shoot enough to justify it and My reloading was pretty much limited to making loads woth good hunting bullets on em.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> Saw a stack of tins today at my local gun store marked "7.62 x 54" priced at $110 per, or 440 rounds. Is that necessarily a good price?


Thats not a terrible price. If you have a Dunhams close watch their prices. I just bought a 440 round can for $89.00. I signed up for their rewards program and they email coupons often. If you do buy the sealed 440 can ask them for the can opener, The sales guy at my Dunhams just gave me one they must get several with the bulk buys.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I wonder how hard it would be to reload the ammo.


Not at all, and it was originally a black powder round as well.Winchester and PPU make very nice rounds that are easily reloadable.I have an old Lee hand loading kit somewhere in my stuff.

Steel cases don't reload so good.:brickwall:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Not at all, and it was originally a black powder round as well.Winchester and PPU make very nice rounds that are easily reloadable.I have an old Lee hand loading kit somewhere in my stuff.
> 
> Steel cases don't reload so good.:brickwall:


you ever try BP, Magus... for feces and giggles?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Question for you all, Do you think there is a market right now for customized mosins? im thinking low cost scout rifle, along the lines of the vid below, and maybe duracoated?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Question for you all, Do you think there is a market right now for customized mosins? im thinking low cost scout rifle, along the lines of the vid below, and maybe duracoated?
> Video Link:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordprepper (Dec 10, 2012)

All those places are out of stock. How long do you think before more can be found?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

maybe never I"m sure if there were any more surps to send they were loaded on a ship and headed this way weeks ago. Whether they get here and clear customs before someone has a chance to stall them and keep them in limbo in time to be sold before the ban (I think it is inevitable even if by EO) Who knows? Hopefully they had em to send they had been slowing down in availability even before Nov. Don't know if it was because price was down due to percieved saturation or if it was because they were running out of em. Another issue right now is that with demand sooo high everywhere is putting up notices on big delays due to high volume. Although it seems strange since some of the supposed high volume places have hardly anything left in stock soooo what are they high voluming with?


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

lordprepper said:


> May I ask where you got them? I have been looking but no bargains to be had that I have found. Thanks!


I got them at Duhnams, a can of (440) ammo was $99


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

BrianAz said:


> Lastly, if you find one with a hex-shaped reciever vs. a round one...buy it. Hex recievers were the sniper Mosins. Built to a much higher standard and yet places like Big 5 sporting goods doesn't know this so they are priced the same.


Im no expert, I really only know what the guy in front of me in line at the show was discussing with the proprietor, but my impression was that the hexes werent necessarily better, just more in demand. Mines the sniper version (not a hex) and how it was explained to me was that they basically took them all out to test after building, and the ones that had the tightest grouping were labelled snipers and had the holes drilled for the scope mount.
Any truth to this?



pawpaw said:


> Saw a stack of tins today at my local gun store marked "7.62 x 54" priced at $110 per, or 440 rounds. Is that necessarily a good price?


I bought a spam can for $80, but this was a month prior to the insanity.


----------



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

Check out Aim surplus 440 round can of Russian for 79.95 also J&G send me a email today saying they had it in stock.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> you ever try BP, Magus... for feces and giggles?


What's BP?
I used OLIN case lube?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> What's BP??


Black Powder.
Messed with it some in Shotgun shells, but never when reloading rifle brass. A friend of mine with a .45-70 has messed with it a little.


----------



## lordprepper (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah I see ammo at a few places, just no guns. I found one local and he wanted $275 and he had never shot it. Didn't even know if it worked. I think I will pass. lol


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> Black Powder.
> Messed with it some in Shotgun shells, but never when reloading rifle brass. A friend of mine with a .45-70 has messed with it a little.


Nope, but I have loading data for it.
a little JUST IN CASE thingie.like for my 44s, 30-30, and Nagants.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> Nope, but I have loading data for it.
> a little JUST IN CASE thingie.like for my 44s, 30-30, and Nagants.


Basic loading data for black in anything: cram it full and seat the bullet. No air space is allowable.


----------



## jkaler48 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have around 20 Mosins but I like my backup weapons as well. I wish I could find some 7.63 mauser to feed them as cheap as the 7.62X54 for the Mosins is!


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought the R meant rim fire? So then how could you reload it?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice Broomhandles!! I have one I traded for several years ago. it is functionally sound but the barrel has been traeated awful and is soo bad it keyholes the bullets. I can't remember what I paid for a couple 25 round boxes of ammo and a couple stripper clips. would love to have the equiptment to rebarrel mine to 9mm. I have Always, ever since I was a kid loved the look of the broomhandles liked it even more after Starwars  Wish I"d had money back when I was a kid and seen them advertised in the back of gun magazines all the time.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*54F*



worldengineer said:


> I thought the R meant rim fire? So then how could you reload it?


The following is an explanation as best I know it. May not be the gospel or factual.

The R stands for rimmed. If you look at most modern cartridges there is an extraction groove just above the rim at the base of the cartridge. This allows the rim to remain close in size to the overall cartridge.

If you look at a 54R the base of the cartridge is smooth all the way to the rim. This requires the rim to be much larger for the extractor to grab it and eject the round. It is a centerfire cartridge which means it has a primer either berdan or boxer and can be reloaded, it's just a matter of how much work you wanna do to reload the berdan. It requires a special tool to remove and should be reloaded with berdan primers which can still be purchased. I won't go into the debate about reloading steel v brass. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

That is functionally correct Smaj The R stands for Rimmed as compared to rimless or rebated rim type cartridges not for rim fire like 22 lr


----------



## Fossil (Jan 10, 2013)

A good information site for surplus rifles can be found at www.surplusrifle.com They offer a LOT of info on a wide range of weapons.


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

Fossil said:


> A good information site for surplus rifles can be found at www.surplusrifle.com They offer a LOT of info on a wide range of weapons.


For Mosin-Nagant info: http://7.62x54r.net/


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Messed around loading some round ball and black powder in my 44 mag. It worked not very impressive and junked up the sylinder and action awful. Had to take it all the way down to get the gummin3ess out after firing only like 25 rounds of it. So it will work but really at the price of a cap and ball revolver and a spare cylinder your probably better off just gettin ya a gun made to run on the stuff, they will still gum up but not near as fast and they are made to be easy to clean. Still want me a quigley rifle thinbk it was a 40/120 if I recall right I could be wrong. f I gotta go black powder that or a winchester repeater in 45/70 is what I want to be slinging with.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Still want me a Quigley rifle think it was a 40/120 if I recall right I could be wrong..


http://www.shilohrifle.com/shop/product.php?productid=115


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

jkaler48 said:


> I have around 20 Mosins but I like my backup weapons as well. I wish I could find some 7.63 mauser to feed them as cheap as the 7.62X54 for the Mosins is!


Nice broomhandles! Always wanted one.

http://www.classicfirearms.com/ammunition?caliber=61

go nuts, its cheap!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Alas magus your link was to 7.62x25 not the 7.63 mauser ammo. it is a bit harder to locate.

I would love to have a well made carbine in the x25 caliber though I think it would be awesome. And like you say cheap to feed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

They are interchangeable. 

The Polish radom on that same site is something I've wanted for ages, it or a Suomi carbine would fit the bill nicely.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I was gonna argue vehemently with you magus but when I went to check my facts I see that it is being done. I was sure the tok ammo was way way hotter but that doesn't appear to be the case. perhaps the old old suplus mauser ammo I got was just a little bit mild. Anyway I am thinking to order some even though I know my broomie is all shot out. maybe someday I can do a barrel replacement job on it and be nice to have some ammo for it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There are new made uppers still out there, but they are red "9".


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Just added a rubber buttpad to mine, cant wait to try it out. Only problem is, it now no longer fits in the longest case I have.
Anyone recommend a decent cheap scope for them? There are setups on AMZN for $50, any word on them?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Magus said:


> There are new made uppers still out there, but they are red "9".


Where did you see the uppers? I looked a long time ago and no souch thing could be found not even at my favorite numrich arms. ?? Please do tell me and while you are at it tell me they are cheap


----------



## Sweeper (Jan 12, 2013)

Immolatus said:


> Just added a rubber buttpad to mine, cant wait to try it out. Only problem is, it now no longer fits in the longest case I have.
> Anyone recommend a decent cheap scope for them? There are setups on AMZN for $50, any word on them?


The sissy pad makes a lot of difference, even more so for myself since I benefitted from the longer pull as much as the reduced felt recoil.

I have had a NCStar 2-7X32 long eye relief scope on my Mosin for most of a year. The first issue I came across was finding a secure mount. I went with one of these- http://www.amazon.com/Leapers-Accus...357962846&sr=8-4&keywords=3/8"+1"+scope+mount and it cured the issue of the scope sliding forward on the dovetails.

I've since installed a PE style scope mount, bent the bolt myself, shortened the barrel to carbine length specs of 21.5", recrowned the barrel, sporterized the factory stock, shimmed the action in the stock (like the Finns did), floated the barrel and now I'm working the bolt to get the action smoother.

Latest pic I have. I have since installed the new offset scope rings, and now I'm waiting on my Tasco scope to arrive in the mail. Next purchase for this project will be a sling swivel mounted bipod and a Brass Stacker front sight, since I would like to keep the irons for backups.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

jsriley5 said:


> Where did you see the uppers? I looked a long time ago and no souch thing could be found not even at my favorite numrich arms. ?? Please do tell me and while you are at it tell me they are cheap


Saw them in Shotgun news, that's been a few months ago however.they were Numerich made but a 3rd party had them.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Well I was gonna argue vehemently with you magus but when I went to check my facts I see that it is being done. I was sure the tok ammo was way way hotter but that doesn't appear to be the case. perhaps the old old suplus mauser ammo I got was just a little bit mild. Anyway I am thinking to order some even though I know my broomie is all shot out. maybe someday I can do a barrel replacement job on it and be nice to have some ammo for it.


The two are NOT the same. They are very similar, and in most cases will produce similar velocities. Some of the surplus x25 ammo will produce better than 1450 fps, and some of the commercial stuff has gotten up to over 1600 fps. 7.63 Mauser ammo is available from S&B, Aguila, and at least one other manufacturer...I just found some in stock on one website.


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

With all of the shortages lately, might be a good time to pick up that firearm you always wanted with the oddball caliber. Those seems to be the only ones left on the store shelves. Not exactly oddball but I laughed when I walked by the Walmart ammo case and saw a few boxes of 40 S&W and 32 caliber. Everything else for handguns- out of stock. They also had a few boxes of 22-250. All of the shotgun shells were bird shot.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

willallen said:


> I walked by the Walmart ammo case ... a few boxes of 40 S&W, a few boxes of 22-250.


Where was that? Ours had one box of .38 Special +P (yep, I got 'em), a lot of .22 WinMag, some .357 Sig (no .40 S&W) and lots of .270 and .30 carbine!!!


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

Where? WalMart on the north side of Houston. I really meant that post as a joke for all of us who have thought about buying that .222 Fireball. For example, I have never owned anything in .22 WinMag, .357 Sig, or .270. These rounds are like the "Island of Misfit Toys". I also have never had a use for .40S&W or 22-250 for that matter. The store clerk told me they were supposed to get a restock order in Sunday morning but it never arrived. Now that is what I call gun control. No ammo, no bad guns going boom and shooting people all by themselves!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

willallen said:


> I have never owned anything in .22 WinMag, .357 Sig, or .270. These rounds are like the "Island of Misfit Toys".


Well, not so much. 
.270 is a VERY common rifle ammo. In central and eastern Texas, it is almost the exclusive deer hunting round. .30-06 and .243 are right on it's heels.

.357 Sig is pretty popular in Houston and Dallas, but "rural areas" have shied away from it. It isn't a bad round (and with the right barrel is a no-mod "drop in" for the G22 Glock) but just isn't as popular yet.

.22 WMR is very common to find as far as ammo goes, but just isn't as popular as it once was. .17 HMR is kind of "taking over". Even though I have a spare cylinder for my .22 revolver that will chamber .22 WM, I seldom ever shoot it.

When I think of the "Island of Misfit Toys", I think of 300 Whisper and .17 Fireball, .22 Hornet, .35 Whelen and .222 Remington Magnum (and many others). Now *those* are the misfits!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well this thread has forced me (I mean inspired me) to go buy a Mosin Nagant. This afternoon I picked up a Mosin Nagant 91/59 short rifle and 250 rounds of 7.62x54R from a co-worker for $200. Seemed like a good deal since the only gun shop in town that still had any wanted $139.99 for a 91/30. The guy I bought it from is pretty meticulous about his guns and even showed me a target demonstrating a 3 shot 2" group from 75 yards. He was only selling it because he needed money for some dream gun that came up for sale. I was happy to oblige him. And when I came home to get the cash the Mrs. just smiled and said "I'm sure it was a good deal". 










And for the record this is not my new 91/59, but it could be it's twin. This is the pic my coworker sent to give me an idea of what he had for sale. Now I have to go see who still has 7.62x54R in stock. I really need another 880 rounds to feel good about my purchase. That and maybe a Limbsaver recoil pad.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> Well this thread has forced me (I mean inspired me) to go buy a Mosin Nagant. This afternoon I picked up a Mosin Nagant 91/59 short rifle and 250 rounds of 7.62x54R from a co-worker for $200. Seemed like a good deal since the only gun shop in town that still had any wanted $139.99 for a 91/30. The guy I bought it from is pretty meticulous about his guns and even showed me a target demonstrating a 3 shot 2" group from 75 yards. He was only selling it because he needed money for some dream gun that came up for sale. I was happy to oblige him. And when I came home to get the cash the Mrs. just smiled and said "I'm sure it was a good deal".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna love it!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Well this thread has forced me (I mean inspired me) to go buy a Mosin Nagant. This afternoon I picked up a Mosin Nagant 91/59 short rifle and 250 rounds of 7.62x54R from a co-worker for $200. Seemed like a good deal since the only gun shop in town that still had any wanted $139.99 for a 91/30. The guy I bought it from is pretty meticulous about his guns and even showed me a target demonstrating a 3 shot 2" group from 75 yards. He was only selling it because he needed money for some dream gun that came up for sale. I was happy to oblige him. And when I came home to get the cash the Mrs. just smiled and said "I'm sure it was a good deal".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JGsales.com and probably a couple of others currently have x54 on stripper clips. There are only 600 rounds per case. I don't remember the price, but it's not bad considering the price of nagant stripper clips that work(most don't).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

That is one of the nicest ones I have seen in quite a while!


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sentry, check aimsurplus.com. They have some of the best prices on ammo I have ever seen when they have it in stock. I do think the last time I looked yesterday they had 54r on strippers for a good rate. I think 330rnd cans for IIRC $60. If I didnt have a bunch of those spam cans unopened, I would pick up a few more to feed, the VEPR and 91/30.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

*54R Ammo in stock*

Anyone interested. As I posted the reply above to Sentry, I felt the twinge to go check the same website, aimsurplus.com to see what if anything they may have gotten back in stock. They have the 440rnd spam cans in stock for $79 if anyone is interested. My next trick will be to pull some of the FMJ bullets and reseat some quality 303 rnds of the same weight to try and ring out some more accuracy out of both the VEPR and 91/30.

:sssh:


----------



## willallen (Dec 3, 2012)

That is a very nice rifle. I used to have one before I turned in all my boomsticks for Walmart cards and now I rely on my trusty sling shot and my good looks to keep me out of trouble. 7.62x54R is a potent round, with similar performance characteristics to that of the venerable 30-06.

LincTex, I agree those are some really oddball rounds these days. Some calibers just come in and out of fashion (35 Whelen and 22 Hornet comes to mind), while others are just niche players.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So after "playing" with the Mosin Nagant for awhile this morning I decided to go to a local gun shop / sporting goods store too drool at other guns and to look at 91/30's. While I was there I managed to pick up a 440 round can of copper washed Bulgarian 7.62x54R for just over $100. More than at Aim or other places, but it did provide instant gratification. Oh and the "200 rounds" that came with the rifle (in a small wood crate) turned out to be 300 rounds on stripper clips. So Win-Win for me today. Still thinking that I need a full length 91/30 to go with my 91/59. If I do it's going to get a Brass Stacker scope mount and a LER scope. Maybe not sniper grade, but better than iron sights at any real distance.


----------



## Sweeper (Jan 12, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> So after "playing" with the Mosin Nagant for awhile this morning I decided to go to a local gun shop / sporting goods store too drool at other guns and to look at 91/30's. While I was there I managed to pick up a 440 round can of copper washed Bulgarian 7.62x54R for just over $100. More than at Aim or other places, but it did provide instant gratification. Oh and the "200 rounds" that came with the rifle (in a small wood crate) turned out to be 300 rounds on stripper clips. So Win-Win for me today. Still thinking that I need a full length 91/30 to go with my 91/59. If I do it's going to get a Brass Stacker scope mount and a LER scope. Maybe not sniper grade, but better than iron sights at any real distance.


The extra 8" of barrel on the 91/30 isn't going to get you any more accuracy, the barrel diameter at the end is small enough that you will get what is known as barrel whip, and it will actually open your groups up at longer ranges.

I just got finished with a Mosin build using Finn and American techniques, and I am now getting a group I can cover with a silver dollar at 100 yards, as opposed to the 4" groups I was able to achieve with the barrel at stock length.

But, if you want a 91/30 in stock form, here's a link to help get you the best accuracy you can out of it- http://www.surplusrifleforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=118&t=529


----------

